# Car-Crash Bilder gesucht



## LostPixel (9. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag,
 ich bin wieder einmal auf der suche nach einer ganz bestimmten Art von Fotos.
 Durchforste das Netz jetzt schon seit 4 Stunden ohne wirklich fündig gewoden zu sein.

 Und zwar suche ich Fotos die Jemanden kurz vor dem Aufprall mit einem Auto zeigen.
 Hier mal ein Beispiel:
http://www.advantageathletics.com/stunts/GaryPrice/GaryPrice03.JPG


 Allerdings bräuchte ich so ein Bild in etwas höherer Auflösung als 100*100


----------



## bennyxy (23. Juni 2005)

machs doch selber gg  
frag nen freund ob er dir dabei hilft, er soll sich einfach so hinstellen, als ob ihm das auto rammt, vielleicht no nen luftsprung machen, *fg* dann das ganze fotografieren und dann mit photoshop nen bewegungsfilter drüber laufn lassen, fertig


----------



## zenga (23. Juni 2005)

"kurz-vor-dem-Aufprall-Bilder" ?
da gibts bestimmt nicht viele von...

fall es nur kaputte Autos sein sollen, hier gibts welche >
http://www.wreckedexotics.com/


----------



## burnobaby (10. August 2005)

Hi

 
@ Zenga: Super coole Seite!    Bei manchen Leuten kann man sich nur an Kopf fassen...

MfG Burno


----------

